# fiance visa application supporting documents returned to me in a peculiar way



## BritishToTheEnd (Sep 15, 2016)

Good evening All,

I submitted all the following supporting documents (originals and copies) for our finace visa and *EVERYTHING *was returned (copies and original) including the signed application and photo... can anyone answer if something has gone majorly wrong:

*Main application*
	Application
	Appendix - 2 
	Letter of introduction (applicant)
	Supporting Letter (sponsor)
	applicant’s passport pages

*Certificates - Applicant *
	English language certificate + Certified copy
	TB test certificate + Certified copy
	Security certificate + Certified copy

*Relationship*
	Select screenshots of our personal chats that demonstrate our commitment to each other
	Screen shots of our WhatsApp call history logs
*Having met*
	Flight boarding passes
	Certified copy of my passport Visa stamps into Dubai
	Our Hotel reservation in Dubai
	Photos of applicant and I together

*Accommodation*
	Letter of support and invitation from my Mother
	Tenancy agreement
	Property inspection report

*Finances:*
	maintenance - Finances:
	Letter from employer
	Employer certified 6 months of pay slips
	Employer certified P60
	Six-month bank accounts 1 & 2
	Form SU07/12 – sponsorship undertaking


----------



## antshiel1970 (Aug 27, 2015)

It sounds like it! 
your application, photo and document copies are all kept by UKVI and only originals returned once a decision is made.
You are also missing sponsors passport pages.


----------



## BritishToTheEnd (Sep 15, 2016)

Sorry - This is my the *complete* list... I did not copy and past correctly previously

*Main application*
Application
Appendix - 2 
Letter of introduction (applicant)
Supporting Letter (sponsor)
Applicants passport pages

*Certificates - Applicant* - 
English language certificate + Certified copy
TB test certificate + Certified copy
Security certificate + Certified copy

*Relationship*
Select screenshots of our personal chats that demonstrate our commitment to each other
Screen shots of our WhatsApp call history logs
Having met
Flight boarding passes
Certified copy of my passport Visa stamps into Dubai
Our Hotel reservation in Dubai
Photos of applicant and I together

*Accommodation*
Letter of support and invitation from my Mother
Tenancy agreement
Property inspection report

*Finances*:
maintenance - Finances:
Letter from employer
Employer certified 6 months of pay slips
Employer certified P60
Six-month bank accounts 1 & 2
Form SU07/12 – sponsorship undertaking 

*Identification - sponsor *- 
Certified Copy of my UK passport
Certified copy of birth certificate
Certified copy of driver’s license 
Supporting letter

*Breakdown previous relationship *
Decree absolute. Divorce certificate (D37)
Decree Nissi

*Intention to marry*
Appointment for the notice of intent to marry with the Hammersmith and Fulham register office - Postpone able until applicant’s arrival.
Receipt and email conformation of my provisional booking of the marriage venue at Hammersmith and Fulham registry office following notice to marry

So where did I do wrong... Why have they returned everything back including photos.... Has this happen to anyone else and been approved


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What about the applicant's passport? Where did you apply from?


----------



## BritishToTheEnd (Sep 15, 2016)

nyclon said:


> What about the applicant's passport? Where did you apply from?


The Passport was turned over in Islamabad, Pakistan. They only took the passport..


----------



## BritishToTheEnd (Sep 15, 2016)

nyclon said:


> What about the applicant's passport? Where did you apply from?


FYI:I just requested a status update from the tracking service, worded as follows:

_Good morning enquiry service

My name is *Applicant*, application No. GWFXXXXXXXXX. I submitted all relevant supporting documents (originals and copies) for my fiance visa and EVERYTHING was returned (copies and original) including the signed application and passport photos. Has gone majorly wrong, is my application on the verge of being rejected. 

My understanding was that all copied documents would be be retained and certainly the passport photos, only original documents would be returned.

Kind regards
Applicant_

I am sure, like everyone else, i will receive a generic response stating that they cannot locate my file and blah blah blah...

It seems that the whole settlement application process is very convoluted and the outcomes extremely inconsistent in results, despite applicants having similar circumstances.

Anyone following the vague guidance on the government's website would certainly fail. Seems all rather unfair to me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually, when the entire application pack is returned including application copy, it means you have made an invalid application. It doesn't mean you have been rejected, only that your application cannot be processed for one of many reasons., such as you've completed the wrong form, applied for a wrong visa, non-payment of fees or non-submission of biometrics etc. 
Does this apply to you? Did you choose the online option Settlement > Settlement > Marriage? If it was an invalid application, your fees if paid should have been refunded - check your card or bank records.


----------



## BritishToTheEnd (Sep 15, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Usually, when the entire application pack is returned including application copy, it means you have made an invalid application. It doesn't mean you have been rejected, only that your application cannot be processed for one of many reasons., such as you've completed the wrong form, applied for a wrong visa, non-payment of fees or non-submission of biometrics etc.
> Does this apply to you? Did you choose the online option Settlement > Settlement > Marriage? If it was an invalid application, your fees if paid should have been refunded - check your card or bank records.


Hi Joppa,

Hmm:


CATEGORY: SETTLEMENT TYPE: MARRIAGE on the printed online visa application (fiance visa?)
Bio-metric appointment was attended and completed (i included the receipt)
Application was paid for online and payment reference was given
Healthcare surcharge was not applicable, according to the new website, no refrence given.
No refunds yet

Any ideas


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe they will reply to your inquiry soon..
Other than invalid application, I'm scratching my head to think about any other possibility.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This applicant from Pakistan also had all documents and copies returned although with a note:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...179282-uk-spouse-visa-documents-returned.html

Perhaps they make their own copies/scans.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

nyclon said:


> This applicant from Pakistan also had all documents and copies returned although with a note:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...179282-uk-spouse-visa-documents-returned.html
> 
> Perhaps they make their own copies/scans.


That'd be a huge waste of paper and postage costs to get the copies out to the various processing locations and I'm surprised that the tree hugging recycle nuts aren't calling someone on it.... it's bad enough that recycling hasn't taken off here like it has in North America, but for the Home Office to participate in/encourage the unnecessary waste is so not on (to borrow a phrase from the Brits).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That'd be a huge waste of paper and postage costs to get the copies out to the various processing locations and I'm surprised that the tree hugging recycle nuts aren't calling someone on it.... it's bad enough that recycling hasn't taken off here like it has in North America, but for the Home Office to participate in/encourage the unnecessary waste is so not on (to borrow a phrase from the Brits).


I did say scan....


It appears that for Pakistan applications which are processed in Sheffield that they are returning documents before they have processed the application so perhaps they scan the information to be used for later processing.


----------

